# james bond and walther



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

anyone seen casino royale?

was that a p99 daniel craig as james bond was carrying?

best bond movie in my book..
daniel craig was best james bond...


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

That sure was a P99. Bond also carried a P99 in "Tomorrow Never Dies" and "The World Is Not Enough"

And I agree with you, Craig was the best Bond.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Walther also had two P99 runs, to commemorate it association with James Bond. This is mine:



















Walther P99 Mi6 Limited Edition, 40SW Series II (manufactured 1999)


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Not to be a nerd or anything, he should technically have a Beretta in this movie. Casino Royale was the book before his first movie Dr. No in which M had him turn in the Beretta for the classic PPK. I haven't seen the movie yet, but I heard it was good and I am planning on watching it soon.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

This is true, but Casino Royale is not a period piece. It is set in modern times and most intelligence agents or counter terrorism professionals would not be carrying a 25ACP Beretta or a 32ACP PPK as their primary weapon. Bond is, you must remember an assassin. In the book Casino Royale, he is more an assassin than a spy. Now if the movie was a period piece and adhered strickly to the book, I would suspect that a Beretta or PPK would take center stage.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I think the new Bond is awesome! I cant wait to see the next movie. How long do you think the P99 will be a bond gun? I wonder what will be next.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I think it the P99 will be the bond gun for a while. If they wanted to change his standard sidearm, Casino Royale would have been the best time since they were starting him out anew anyway.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If I remember correctly, the P99 has been used since Brosnon began being Bond.

But me, I am not a Bond fan. Last Bond movie I was was A View to a Kill - saw it at the theatre. But, I've never been a huge Bond fan, and I haven't bothered to watch another one of the movies since - the exception was about a 10 minute scene of the one with Michelle Yeoh in it - I wanted to see her in the folm :smt023 

Anyway - I never even bothered trying the P99 until 2005 BECAUSE it was the "Bond" gun. AFter I rented one 3 times, I fell in love with the gun


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Bond started carrying the P99 in Brosnan's second Bond movie, Tomorrow Never Dies. He used it toward the end of the film.

I bought my first one, after shooting one that a coworker carried on the job. Then I was hooked. Acquiring the 007 Edition was just a fluke of chance. I am abit of a Bond fan though, so I guess it was more of a bonus.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jenglish said:


> Bond started carrying the P99 in Brosnan's second Bond movie, Tomorrow Never Dies. He used it toward the end of the film.
> 
> I bought my first one, after shooting one that a coworker carried on the job. Then I was hooked. Acquiring the 007 Edition was just a fluke of chance. I am abit of a Bond fan though, so I guess it was more of a bonus.


Seeing it on Underworld is actually what reminded me of the gun and caught my interest. I was in a period of occassionally renting guns at the range, to try them out. So, I decided to give it a chance


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Kate Beckinsale in tight vinal and a P99 . . . . . now I need to watch the movie. Glad I have both on DVD. :watching:


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

also... as a side note... Encore is running a "Bond" marathon 007 in '07 is what they are calling it... it's going on right now... 

jenglish: I was just noticing that your slide on the mi6 edition P99 is a tad bit longer than the frame... is that the case for all 40s or is that something particular on that one... i just haven't held a 40 yet... and i know my 9mm doesn't stick out that much...

Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jenglish said:


> Kate Beckinsale in tight vinal and a P99 . . . . . now I need to watch the movie. Glad I have both on DVD. :watching:


Yea, I finally got them both when they were on sale the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

I wouldn't mind that 3 round burst she's got either...


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

LegionnaireZ - all 40SW P99's have slightly larger slides and barrels. When Walther adapted the P99 to the 40SW cartidge, they used the same recoil spring assembly. To conteract the extra recoil, they made the slide abit weighter to accomodate for this, hence the longer slide and barrel.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

LegionnaireZ said:


> I wouldn't mind that 3 round burst she's got either...


Yea, that's pretty kewl. That movie is what got me liking the 2 tone P99s too


----------



## Eagle Five Zero (Dec 25, 2006)

*What's the Difference Between P99 and SW99?*

Just at first glance, it looks very similar if not identical to the SW99, which as I understand it is actually a "joint venture" between the folks at Walther and those at Smith & Wesson.

Anybody know what the differences are ?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Eagle Five Zero said:


> Just at first glance, it looks very similar if not identical to the SW99, which as I understand it is actually a "joint venture" between the folks at Walther and those at Smith & Wesson.
> 
> Anybody know what the differences are ?


I have both. Generally, it is the same gun. The frame is made by Walther, but S&W makes the upper part. There is also some aestheic differences. And, the slide is covered in melonite instead of tennifer - but that is essentially the same thing.

Many Walther fanatics look at the SW99 as a "copy," and want the "real" Walther. I will admit that the Walther looks kewler. I bought my SW99 when I couldn't track down a fullsize P99 in A/S in 2005 (they had quit importing the A/S P99s for a while).

Now, the SW99 is no longer made. They quit in 2005. Only the SW990L is made now - essentially a clone of the QA P99.

In a 1 handed grip, I like the feel of the SW99. In a 2 handed grip, the P99 feels better. I do shoot my P99 marginally better than my SW99 - but it is close.

My SW99:


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

word is the next bond movie will come out in march 2008..
looking forward to it.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

ship.....rent the dvd when casino royale comes out..
u'll enjoy it..not the typical fantasy bs bond movies in the past..


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

yes..me too..i need to watch underworld now..bot the dvd but never saw it.


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

jenglish said:


> LegionnaireZ - all 40SW P99's have slightly larger slides and barrels. When Walther adapted the P99 to the 40SW cartidge, they used the same recoil spring assembly. To conteract the extra recoil, they made the slide abit weighter to accomodate for this, hence the longer slide and barrel.


thanks... i remember hearing that... but never really looked at it to figure out where the extra weight was...


----------

